# iMac G3 questions



## JBPerry (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello all, I have just bought a used iMac G3. I've worked with iMacs before but not as much as what I'm about to do. Whenever I turn on the computer, it'll start up but it stops at a screen where a folder with a question mark flashes alternately with the mac face logo. Does this mean there's no OS? What do I need to do? Thanks for all the answers!

Joshua


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 1, 2006)

That means that no system is found. You will have to install an OS, 10.3 is a good bet. It could also mean that the OS is not found because the hard drive is broken, but hopefully not. What is the model of the G3? You may need to install OS 9 to upgrade the firmware to run OS X.


----------



## JBPerry (Oct 1, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> That means that no system is found. You will have to install an OS, 10.3 is a good bet. It could also mean that the OS is not found because the hard drive is broken, but hopefully not. What is the model of the G3? You may need to install OS 9 to upgrade the firmware to run OS X.



How would I find out what model it is?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2006)

JBPerry said:


> Hello all, I have just bought a used iMac G3. I've worked with iMacs before but not as much as what I'm about to do. Whenever I turn on the computer, it'll start up but it stops at a screen where a folder with a question mark flashes alternately with the mac face logo. Does this mean there's no OS? What do I need to do? Thanks for all the answers!
> 
> Joshua



The wiped the hard drive but did not put an operating system back on it. Well you can cheaply buy legal OS X disks at OWC's OS X center. I would start off by buying the OS 9 disk and install that first. Then when the system comes up, install the system updates to move the OS 9.1 to 9.2 because OS X need 9.2 to run it's "classic" emulation (once in OS X). Then install OS X.


----------



## JBPerry (Oct 1, 2006)

Satcomer said:


> The wiped the hard drive but did not put an operating system back on it. Well you can cheaply buy legal OS X disks at OWC's OS X center. I would start off by buying the OS 9 disk and install that first. Then when the system comes up, install the system updates to move the OS 9.1 to 9.2 because OS X need 9.2 to run it's "classic" emulation (once in OS X). Then install OS X.



Ok... I haven't recieved the disks yet, but whenever I do, how do I install OS 9? I've used Macs before, but have never had to install an OS. I'm used to PCs and installing Windows on them.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2006)

Put the disk in the computer (while the Mac is off). Then restart the computer while holding down the c button. This will cause the Mac to boot from the CD disk and then when the installer comes up, make sure you format the drive before you start the install. Format it the recommend HFS system the installer recommends. Good luck.


----------



## JBPerry (Oct 2, 2006)

Just one final question. I have a G3 as mentioned before, but I can not find a copy of OS 9 at the current time. (I don't wan't to buy one, I'm trying to go the free route) But, the only version I have right now is OS 8. Can my iMac support OS 8?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2006)

That would depend on the iMac.  I recommend you check Low End Mac for your model iMac and check to see what the minimum supported Mac OS is on your iMac.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 31, 2006)

JBPerry said:


> Just one final question. I have a G3 as mentioned before, but I can not find a copy of OS 9 at the current time. (I don't wan't to buy one, I'm trying to go the free route)



Some Apple Stores will burn OS 9.x on a CD and give it to you for free.
You just have to look around.

PS: That's how I got from 8.6 to 9.2 on my iMac G3...


----------

